# Black Friday -- Share Your Deal!



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone doing any shopping in the the GTA for Black Friday? If you find a great deal, please share. Hopefully you can point fellow hobbyists in the right direction, after you've helped yourself of course.

Happy hunting! 

k.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I received my PetSmart Black Friday sale flyer yesterday and noticed all Hagen Aquaclear HOB filters are 50% off and so are the Fluval Canister filters.

That means you can get an AC20 filter for $14.99 or an AC110 for $44.99. These prices are less than you would pay for used filters and the AC HOB filters are considered the best HOB filter ever made.










The Fluval canisters range from $59.99 for the 106 to $124.99 for the 406.









Please don't ask me what the price is for the AC70 or any of the other models just call the store or even better go there and buy one.

You need to be registered for Pet Perks to receive these prices so if you're not already registered you can do it in store in about 5 minutes.
--
Paul


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I got the email from petsmart, debating whether or not to get a couple 406 to replace my 3 2217, I have 3 of them and man something always breaks or leaks.


----------



## edmundho (Oct 23, 2011)

Here are the prices:
















Taken at the Markham store near Castlemore & Markham Rd.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

i didn't know fluval canister filters were better than eheim, and just bought an inline heater and ozone for a 2213. Does anyone know which canister filter is most similar in terms of specs?


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, great deal apparently our petsmarts in durham region don't have that sale


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

teemee said:


> i didn't know fluval canister filters were better than eheim, and just bought an inline heater and ozone for a 2213. Does anyone know which canister filter is most similar in terms of specs?


They aren't. Eheim Classic canisters are the best filters you can buy at any price.

But lets not get this thread off topic.
--
Paul



Spicoli said:


> Wow, great deal apparently our petsmarts in durham region don't have that sale


The sale should apply to ALL PetSmart locations. Perhaps they just didn't bother to post the stickers? Did you take one to the cashier and ask them to scan it?
--
Paul


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

teemee said:


> i didn't know fluval canister filters were better than eheim, and just bought an inline heater and ozone for a 2213. Does anyone know which canister filter is most similar in terms of specs?


they are not better per say, eheim has huge media capacity. but I have 5 eheims out of 5. something when wrong with 4 ei, micro crack on double tap at least 4 times(no I don't over tighten), micro crack on barbs etc... leaks etc.. It takes a lot more time to clean 5 eheims then it does to clean 5 fluvals. I basically have 2 canister filters on all tanks larger than 29g. So for maintenance reasons i might switch to fluval for ease of use ei clean, priming etc and customer service. Eheim's customer service is bad really bad, they try to make it seem like they are doing you a big favour whenever you have to warranty parts.. While fluval is like costco no hassle, one of my leds on my spec broke I called Hagen/Flluval, "I'm sorry to hear that sir, do you have your receipt, no? no problem we will rush you a new one right away". While Eheim "oh your filter is leaking, something broke? you must of mistreated it and done it on purpose!! We dont cover this part/that part but I will do it once just for you but don't call again...."


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> The sale should apply to ALL PetSmart locations. Perhaps they just didn't bother to post the stickers? Did you take one to the cashier and ask them to scan it?
> --
> Paul


Thought so too paul, I'm gonna go over after work and hope for the best. I called the oshawa store, they said fluval was AC wasn't. I'm gonna take the screen shot from above and try to make them honor it


----------



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

AC110 for 50 bucks??? WTF


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Heading out now... Anyone hit up any of the smaller independant stores, like Luckys, to see if ther are any deals to be had there?

Those filter deals are awesome. Hope there are some left.

k.


----------



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

Im still at work, so I called a petsmart and purchased over the phone. dropped a credit card and will pick it up later tonight.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

edmundho said:


> Here are the prices:
> 
> Taken at the Markham store near Castlemore & Markham Rd.


The AC70 and AC110 are gone at that location!


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Filters*

Petsmart Newmarket also has the filters for 50% OFF !


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

tons of tanks on sale at BA Scarborough, and corals are buy 2, 3rd is $1. (Same with clowns and damsels, no other SW livestock is on sale).


----------



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

Also picked up a fluval canister filter, such a steal for that price.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> I received my PetSmart Black Friday sale flyer yesterday and noticed all Hagen Aquaclear HOB filters are 50% off and so are the Fluval Canister filters.
> 
> That means you can get an AC20 filter for $14.99 or an AC110 for $44.99. These prices are less than you would pay for used filters and the AC HOB filters are considered the best HOB filter ever made.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy!! Picked up 2 fx6 for half price. Lol. The advertisement that was beside the filters didn't exclude them. I asked and they honoured the sale even though it didn't come up as half off at the register.

Great price. Just sucks it will need another $60 in media for each one.

Actually picked up a fx5 a couple weeks ago at pj's when they had the 50% off sale items.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Tbird said:


> Thanks buddy!! Picked up 2 fx6 for half price. Lol. The advertisement that was beside the filters didn't exclude them. I asked and they honoured the sale even though it didn't come up as half off at the register.
> 
> Great price. Just sucks it will need another $60 in media for each one.
> 
> Actually picked up a fx5 a couple weeks ago at pj's when they had the 50% off sale items.


If you decide to sell one of the fx6, let me know...&#128527;&#128527;&#128527;


----------

